# Peut on installer Macintosh sur des PC



## (-)al (25 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je sais qu'avec Bootcamp on peut configurer une partition windows sur son mac mais est ce que on peut configurer Mac OS X sur des ordinateurs PC quelconque.


----------



## free00 (25 Mars 2013)

Non ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## edd72 (25 Mars 2013)

Ben si.

Installer OSX sur un PC, ça s'appelle un hackintosh et pour en parler, c'est ici: http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/


----------



## subsole (25 Mars 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Ben si.
> 
> Installer OSX sur un PC, ça s'appelle un hackintosh et pour en parler, c'est ici: http://forums.macg.co/la-cave-du-mac/





(-)al a dit:


> on peut configurer Mac OS X sur des _*ordinateurs PC quelconque*_.



Ben non.

_quelconque_ =n'importe lequel, le premier venu, qui n&#8217;a aucun caractère spécial.


----------



## (-)al (25 Mars 2013)

Merci je sais qu'on peut utiliser hackintosh mais je voulais juste savoir si en insérant le disque OS X on pouvait l'installer directement comme sur les Mac


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2013)

(-)al a dit:


> Merci je sais qu'on peut utiliser hackintosh mais je voulais juste savoir si en insérant le disque OS X on pouvait l'installer directement comme sur les Mac



La réponse est juste au dessus, on te répond.

Si tu veux en savoir plus, surtout sur les conditions particulières de l'utilisation *de certains PC*, tu devrais aller sur le site d'un membre qui s'occupe de ce que tu souhaiterais faire... http://itotoscreencast.fr


----------



## johnlocke2342 (25 Mars 2013)

J'ai l'impression que tu confonds tout. "Hackintosh", c'est juste le nom qu'on donne à un PC sur lequel on aura installé OS X Ça peut être (quasiment) n'importe quel PC Intel, vaut juste mieux choisir des composants les plus proches possible d'un vrai Mac. Le système utilisé est OSX auquel on aura ajouté des fichiers pour pouvoir le démarrer ou rendre compatibles certains composants. Tu n'auras besoin que d'un logiciel spécial (Google est ton ami), le fichier d'installation d'OS X acheté sur le Mac App Store, une clé USB de 8 Go ou plus, et un ordinateur pouvant démarrer OS X (vrai Mac ou hackintosh fonctionnel). Si tu es nouveau sur Mac, je te conseillerais de te faire la main sur un vrai Mac et d'approfondir tes connaissances sur le système.


----------



## (-)al (29 Mars 2013)

Un peu hors sujet ,mais je voulais savoir si vous connaissiez des bonnes applications du 
hackstore ?


----------

